# There it is: A Canadian in Vietnam



## Alex252 (6 Oct 2004)

i was watching Platoon on the history channel a month or so back and they interviewed a guy after the movie. He was a Vietnam vet and he was a Canadian. I was wondering if anyone has heard of the book There it is: A Candian in Vietnam. I dont know his name but the book sounds good.

edited to fix the thread subject (spelling)


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 Oct 2004)

Never heard of the book, but there were thousands of Canadians in Vietnam


----------



## fleeingjam (31 Oct 2004)

well they way I read it, it looked like canadians in the american army were bieng described as canadians in Vietnam.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (4 May 2005)

Ever heard of Firebase Canada? I sure know about it, my dads friends served there, the largest Canadian camp in Vietnam DURING the war. 
Also, another friend of my dad flew Canadian fighters in Vietnam. Yes, THOUSANDS of Canadians served in Vietnam during and after the war.

Dan


----------



## Blakey (11 May 2005)

Whiskey_Dan said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Firebase Canada? I sure know about it, my dads friends served there, *the largest Canadian camp in Vietnam * DURING the war.
> Dan


Ummm, don't you mean "the base with the largest *amount*of Canadians"?
There were no Canadian "bases" with "Canadian Soldiers" who took an active part in the fighting.



> Also, another friend of my dad flew Canadian fighters in Vietnam. Yes, THOUSANDS of Canadians served in Vietnam during and after the war.


Canadian fighter pilots flying sorties in Canadian planes during the Vietnam War,I'm not a HUGE history buff but, that just doesn't seem plausible.
Any information on that?, and not the "well my friends fathers uncle who heard from.."

*1st edit* And yes, i do know that we had observers there, Dad missed out going over with RC Sigs.


----------



## kincanucks (11 May 2005)

_Ever heard of Firebase Canada? I sure know about it, my dads friends served there, the largest Canadian camp in Vietnam DURING the war. 
Also, another friend of my dad flew Canadian fighters in Vietnam. Yes, THOUSANDS of Canadians served in Vietnam during and after the war._

Blakey you are too polite and Whiskey_Dan you have to stop hanging out with old men that drink too much and bullshyte and you have to stop posting it on here.


----------



## Gramps (11 May 2005)

I have never heard anything about Canadian units involved in the Vietnam War, mainly because they were'nt there (and I have done fairly extensive reading on the subject). From what I remember (and it has been a while since I did any more reading on it) it was estimated that there were as many as 40,000 Canadians who did serve in th U.S Military throughout the span of the conflict. There were Canadians in Vietnam after the war had finished but not during.


----------



## Blakey (11 May 2005)

> Blakey you are too polite


I figured the kid was just..._misguided_, i didn't want to come down too hard on him. ;D
Anywho, I love this pic, yes there were many Canadians that served in the Vietnam War, but as *US Soldiers*.


----------



## Sirius (21 Jun 2005)

I have tried several times to order the book 'There it is: A Canadian in Vietnam'. It does not seem to be available to acquire in Canada. Every order placed to the US was cancelled. For some reason there seems to be a problem  shipping the book from the US to Canada. Does anyone know where I can acquire a copy of this book in Canada, or a bookseller that will ship this book to Canada? Thank you for any assiatnce with respect to this query.


----------



## scm77 (21 Jun 2005)

The book is available on amazon.ca

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/0771016921/qid=1119382167/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_0_1/701-8554896-9080329


----------

